# Leos - Jungle Bandit x Mack Snow



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

What am I likely to get if I breed a Jungle *almost* bandit, with a Mack snow Talbino? Am I just diluting the bandit trait, or will it appear in the hatchlings?

As far as I know there are no other hets, and I'm just struggling a bit with the line bred traits. I'm hoping to get hold of a male jungle or bandit for her next year, but thought I'd see how she went with my male mack snow Talbino this year.

The morph calculators don't seem to be helping me, because other than jungle, I'm not sure what else to call her. She's called "suki" in my album if you wanted to check the morph.

Thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hyper aberrant X Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.

Body patterns of Aberrant, Hyper aberrant may also be seen.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

You would hatch mack snows het for tremper albino and you will get some banded and some jungle morphs but no way of knowing how bandit-like they will be until they hatch, sorry.


----------

